# Washington, D.C to Baltimore on Marc



## Steve4031 (Jul 19, 2005)

I will be in Washington on Thursday and Friday. I am planning to ride the Penn Line and Camden Line on MARC. My proposed Itinerary is as follows:

Depart Washington Union Station at 4:20 or 4:24 p.m. arriving into Baltimore Penn station at 5:09 or 5:14 P.M

I would then ride the light ral to the Camden station to return at 6:10 P.m., arriving into D.C. at 7:22 p.m.

Questons:

1. Am I allowing enough time to connect from Baltimore Penn Station to Camden Station?

2. How frequent is the light rail from Penn to Camden?

3. How much does it cost to ride the light rail from Penn to Camden?

P.S. I know that is 7 dollars each way from Washington to Baltimore on the commuter trains.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 19, 2005)

There is a 5:26 train from Penn Station arrives at Camden roughly 5:44. There are ticket machines that will issue you a ticket, I never had mine checked when I was there two years ago, but they do random checks every so often IIRC. The one way fare is $1.60. More info on the MTA Website.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks, that answers my question perfectly!

One more question. Do you recall if the Camden station has a food court or anything?

Thanks


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 20, 2005)

Camden Yards is right there, which on non-game days has a selection of resturants. At all times of the year there are resturants all around Camden Yards with great food real fast.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 20, 2005)

battalion51 said:


> Camden Yards is right there, which on non-game days has a selection of resturants. At all times of the year there are resturants all around Camden Yards with great food real fast.


All right!!! I guess Im ready to railroad then!

Thanks


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 20, 2005)

There's also a pretty good deli in Penn Station if you'd rather grab something there.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 20, 2005)

There might be a vending machine or two at Camden Station. IIRC, the station "building" is less than some of the smaller Amshacks in the country. I think it's only a ticket office that's occasionally open (it wasn't open when I was there in January).


----------



## Conrail (Jul 21, 2005)

light rail (METRO) comes every 5 minutes


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 25, 2005)

Steve, I was in DC on Thursday---too bad we didn't meet. I was pondering some MARC or VRE but nothing seemed to work for me, just as well since my #20 was two hours late anyway, cut into the day too deeply. But it would have been good to meet you.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jul 30, 2005)

Steve4031 said:


> All right!!! I guess Im ready to railroad then!


Funny, Steve, didn't you just get back from railroading in Chicago and St. Louis?


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jul 30, 2005)

Conrail said:


> light rail (MERTO) comes every 5 minutes


Hope you were not misled by this. Light Rail in Baltimore is not MERTO, or even METRO.

The Metro is a heavy rail line that runs between Johns Hopkins Hospital and Owings Mills Mall.

Light Rail runs normally on two lines: Cromwell Field in Glen Burnie to Penn Station, and BWI Airport to Hunt Valley Mall. The latter route is currently short turned at North Avenue as a double tracking project is in effect throughout 2005.

One could only take the line that runs to/from Penn Station, as the Hunt Valley line truncated at North Avenue does not stop there. So there is no five-minute headway between the two stations; at least there won't be until the double tracking project is complete. Trains between Penn Station and Camden Yards run anywhere from 20 to 30 minutes apart depending on the time of day.


----------



## Conrail (Jul 31, 2005)

Ops my mistake


----------

